
$38.5 million for Squarespace - brilliant
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/07/14/385MillionForSquarespace.html
======
protomyth
Describing SquareSpace as making blogging software is really misleading. They
support it, but they are trying to be a user friendly website company with a
lot of functionality.

"Wouldn't it be cool if they were launching a competitor to Twitter and/or
Facebook, from a NY base?" - no, not really. What would be cool if they use
the money to continue to expand their already great capabilities and add new
services that clients can add to their own websites.

